# brauchen ... zu



## Whodunit

Noch eine kleine Korrektur: 


Lestat_198 said:


> _...das braucht dir nicht leid zu_ _tun_


----------



## Lestat_198

Das zu ist hier nicht unbedingt nötig, ich sag ja auch immer: du brauchst es nicht machen, brauchen wir das abschreiben? und so weiter und so fort.. 

Gruß, L.


----------



## Whodunit

Lestat_198 said:


> Das zu ist hier nicht unbedingt nötig, ich sag ja auch immer: du brauchst es nicht machen, brauchen wir das abschreiben? und so weiter und so fort..
> 
> Gruß, L.



Tja, umgangssprachlich mögen es 90% aller Deutschen so sagen, aber standardsprachlich korrekt ist _brauchen _immer mit _zu_. Wir wollen hier ja schließlich vorrangig Standardsprache vermitteln.


----------



## Lestat_198

Ja, du hast schon Recht, aber bei so kurzen Sätzen kann man das *zu* auch ohne Konsequenzen weglassen.


----------



## Kajjo

Lestat_198 said:


> Ja, du hast schon Recht, aber bei so kurzen Sätzen kann man das *zu* auch ohne Konsequenzen weglassen.


Nein, kann man eben nicht. Wir sind hier in einem Sprachforum und jeder kann mal Fehler machen, aber man kann nicht auch noch Fehler verteidigen und man kann schon gar nicht Deutschschüler _falsch_ korrigieren.

_Brauchen _steht mit _zu_. Punkt. Alles andere würde von einem Lehrer als Fehler markiert werden und könnte für die Sprachschüler hier von Nachteil sein!

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe im Duden nachgesehen. (Band 9, "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 6. Auflage)

Kurze Zusammenfassung: 
Es gibt hier einen Unterschied zwischen gesprochener und geschriebener Sprache. 
In der gesprochenen Sprache wird "zu" in solchen verneinten Konstruktionen heute oft weggelassen, die Form gleicht sich der bei anderen Modalverben üblichen Verwendung an. Beispiel: Du musst nicht kommen. 

In der geschriebenen Sprache wird das "zu" meistens noch gesetzt. Beispiel: Du brauchst nicht zu kommen.

---

Der Duden markiert es nicht mehr als falsch, wenn das "zu" weggelassen wird. Allerdings sollte man hier tatsächlich die Form mit "zu" verwenden, da sie heute der in schriftlichen Texten meist verwendeten Form entspricht. Ob Lehrer als falsch anstreichen würden, wenn man "zu" weglässt, weiß ich nicht. 




---
Ohne "zu" wird "brauchen" in einer unpersönlichen Form verwendet, Beispiel: "Dazu braucht es keines Beweises." Diese Form gehört der gehobenen Sprache an.


----------



## Kajjo

Man erkennt mehr und mehr, daß der Duden seit der Deform seinen alleinherrschenden Anspruch verloren hat und dies auch durch nichts mehr rechtfertigen könnte. Traurig.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Also nach _Duden_ (vorausgesetzt Forumsdeutsch ist eher auf der informelleren Seite) ist _Das braucht dir nicht Leid tun_ richtig?

Und woher wissen Deutsch-Lehrende in Deutschland jetzt, ob sie so etwas wie _tun brauchen_ anstreichen sollen oder nicht? Und als was (also als falsch oder unangemessen/_inappropriate_)?

(Zusatz: ich persönlich würde das _zu _verwenden, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich in formelleren Kontexten eher zu _nicht müssen_ tendiere.)


----------



## Kajjo

@Acrolect: Mir liegt leider kein Duden vor, der so eine schwachsinnige Regelung enthält. Man kann es eigentlich kaum glauben, oder? Ich bin gespannt, ob der aktuelle Reform-Deform-Duden 2006/2007 immer noch diese von Hutschi zitierte Regel enthält.

Brauchen steht immer mit zu. Daß dies umgangssprachlich nicht immer korrekt gesagt wird, ist natürlich Fakt, aber daß die Regel sich geändert hat, glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Ich würde das selbstverständlich immer noch als Fehler anstreichen.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Der vorliegende Duden ist die neueste Ausgabe, Bd. 9, "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" , von 2007, "Neu/Nach der verbindlichen Rechtschreibregelung".
Es ist die 6. Auflage. Zitat: "Alle Angaben beruhen auf den seit August 2006 gültigen amtlichen Regeln". Das war auch der Grund dafür, dass ich ihn gekauft habe, ich wollte ein Standardwerk, das die neuen neuen Regeln kennt und berücksichtigt. 

Die vorliegende Frage ist aber eine außerhalb der Reform liegende, denn sie betrifft Stil und Grammatik. 

Im vorliegenden Fall ist es nicht nach "umgangssprachlich" und "standardsprachlich" differenziert, sondern explizit nach "schriftlich" und "mündlich", nach "oft" und "selten". Es betrifft also nicht umgangssprachliche Abweichungen, sondern standardsprachliche Formen, die sich schriftlich und mündlich unterscheiden, zumindest, wenn ich es richtig verstehe. 

In formellen schriftlichen Texten würde ich im vorliegenden Fall "brauchen" mit "zu" verwenden, wie Kajjo auch.

Wie Lehrer es anstreichen, wenn "zu" weggelassen wird, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich Lektor wäre, würde ich es in formellen Texten anstreichen.

Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sehe das Problem, daß dieser Duden-Absatz überhaupt keine einzige Regel enthält, sondern sich eher wie ein Kommentar zur Sprachgewohnheit liest. Ist das "in der gesprochenen Sprache" jetzt korrekt oder nur eine Beobachtung? Was soll uns "wird meist gesetzt" sagen? Hier hat sich der Duden ziemlich billig aus der Affäre gezogen. Ich vermute, daß der derzeit zuständige Chefredakteur/Cheflinguist ein Fan von deskriptiver Sprache ist und gewisse anarchische Tendenzen hat. Er vermeidet klare Festlegungen und beschreibt nur noch. Das jedoch hilft niemandem. Wenn er so weitermacht, hat der Duden ausgedient -- Regeln sind notwendig, wenn wir ein einheitliches Sprachbild wahren und Schülern einen klaren Leitfaden an die Hand geben wollen.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Ich vermute, daß der derzeit zuständige Chefredakteur/Cheflinguist ein Fan von deskriptiver Sprache ist und gewisse anarchische Tendenzen hat.



Ich möchte aber auch keinen absolutistischen präskriptiven Duden haben, der mir am Ende alles verbietet. 

Im Duden von 2006 steht unter brauchen folgendes:



> *brauchen; *du brauchst, er braucht, du brauchtest; du brauchtest (_ugs. auch_ bräuchtest); gebraucht; er hat es nicht zu tun brauchen; ...



Erste Schlussfolgerung:
- Nur "brauchen zu" war bis Ende 2006 korrekt, wie es heute ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich denke, es ist so geblieben.

Zweite Schlussfolgerung (aber etwas off-topic):
- Der Duden erlaubt das umgangssprachliche _ich bräuchte mal_, was ich auch oft verwende, da es mehr nach Konjunktiv klingt als _brauchte_. Ich weiß, es ist eine sinnlos Begründung, aber so sehe ich es. Schriftlich würde ich _ich brauchte mal_ für den Konjunktiv II verwenden.

Der 2005 veröffentlichte Grammatikduden (Bd. 4) erlaubt auch nur die verneinte (bzw. eingeschränkte) Variante mit _zu_:

_Damit brauchen wir uns nicht noch einmal zu beschäftigen.
Damit müssen wir uns nicht noch einmal beschäftigen.
_
Ich finde nicht Kleingedrucktes oder Ähnliches, was auf eine Ausnahme hierzu hinweisen könnte.

Und übrigens: Wenn der Lehrer noch nahezu gutes Deutsch beherrscht (was heute leider immer seltener der Fall bei Deutschlehrern ist), korrigiert er auch _Ich brauche es nicht machen_.


----------



## Suilan

> Ich möchte aber auch keinen absolutistischen präskriptiven Duden haben, der mir am Ende alles verbietet.


 
Der Duden verbietet niemandem, so zu schreiben, wie er will. Ich finde diese Sicht etwas von "hinten durch die Brust ins Auge." Ein Wörterbuch ist doch da, um beim Schreiben zu helfen, nicht um dem Schreiber böse etwas zu verbieten.

Seit der Reform und der Reform der Reform sind jetzt bei Tausenden von Wörtern mehrere Varianten gleich richtig -- laut Wörterbuch, wobei man keine zwei Wörterbücher finden kann, die miteinander halbwegs übereinstimmen.

Seit der Reform (96) habe ich auf den Internetseiten der Verlage recherchiert, in welchem Format diese ein Manuskript / ihre Artikel wünschen. Verlage legen nämlich großen Wert auf ein einheitliches Schriftbild ihrer Publikationen. Ein Autor muss heutzutage für jeden Verlag sein Manuskript / seine Beiträge nach anderen Rechtschreibregeln schreiben! Der eine Verlag verlangt beispielswese: "Neue Rechtschreibung, aber ALTE Zeichensetzung." Die meisten Verlage haben Listen mit Einzelwörtern (von Delphin/Delfin bis staubsaugen ), in denen sie diese oder jene Variante für ihre Publikationen vorschreiben. 
(Das ganze darf man sich zusätzlich zu Stil- und Themen-Guidelines vorstellen, die auch bei jedem Verlag anders sind.)

Persönlich fände ich es besser, in EINEM Wörterbuch nachschlagen zu können, und dort EINE verlässliche Schreibweise zu finden, mit der ALLE oder wenigstens die meisten Verlage leben könnten...

Sind Wörterbücher nicht dafür da?


----------



## Kajjo

Suilan said:


> Persönlich fände ich es besser, in EINEM Wörterbuch nachschlagen zu können, und dort EINE verlässliche Schreibweise zu finden, mit der ALLE oder wenigstens die meisten Verlage leben könnten... Sind Wörterbücher nicht dafür da?


Doch, genau! Du hast völlig recht!



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich möchte aber auch keinen absolutistischen präskriptiven Duden haben, der mir am Ende alles verbietet.


Doch, ich schon. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage, mir die Freiheit zu _nehmen_ so zu schreiben, wie ich möchte, falls ich irgendeinen Grund dafür sehe. Du erkennst ja auch, daß ich genau dies tue, indem ich die Reform von 1996 ignoriere. Aber Regeln sind doch nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sie konsistent, logisch und eindeutig sind. Das Ziel eines einheitlichen Sprachbilds kann man nur erreichen, wenn man sich auf etwas einigt und nicht vor lauter Varianten Willkür walten läßt.

Es ist Wahnsinn, in vier verschiedenen Wörterbüchern heutzutage vier verschiedenen Schreibweisen_ empfohlen _zu bekommen und keine ist _verbindlich_!

Kajjo


----------



## Lestat_198

Wenn die Variante ohne "zu" in der gesprochenen Sprache als richtig gilt, sollen's die Deutschlernenden bestimmt auch wissen. Letzten Endes spricht man häufiger als man schreibt. Und selbst wenn die Variante mit "zu" "richtiger" ist, darf man die ohne "zu" nicht gleich als falsch bezeichnen. Ausserdem bevorzuge ich sowohl im Forum als auch im Chat die Sprache, die ich auch alltäglich benutze. Klar, ich bin schon der Ansicht, dass die Deutschlernenden das richtige Deutsch lernen sollen, aber ich find's voll daneben, etwas gleich als falsch anzustreichen, wenn man sich dessen nicht mal sicher ist, dass es tatsächlich falsch ist. 
Tja, das war's...
LG, Lestat


----------



## Kajjo

@Lestat: Das ist ja eben der springende Punkt: Dafür, daß es "als richtig gilt" gibt es bisher keine verbindliche, klare Regel. Alle mir vorliegenden Werke bezeichnen dies noch als falsch. Der von Hutschi zitierte Duden-Absatz nennt die (falsche?) Verwendung ohne zu "in der gesprochenen Sprache zunehmend verbreitet". Was uns das sagen soll, weiß ich nicht -- außer vielleicht die Inkompetenz des Autors zu veranschaulichen. Entweder etwas entspricht oder es widerspricht den Regeln.

Ich könnte mir in der Tat vorstellen, daß sich _brauchen_ in Richtung Modalverb entwickelt und dieser Prozeß muß keineswegs pauschal als negativ betrachtet werden. Ganz im Gegenteil könnte es tatsächlich sinnvoll sein. Allerdings dürften bisher alle Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Lehrer und auch die meisten Deutschlehrer ein "brauchen ohne zu" als schlichtweg falsch ansehen. Bei einer aktiven Korrektur würde ich daher raten, zumindest den Hinweis auf das formal gewohnte "zu" nicht zu unterlassen.

Kajjo


----------



## Lestat_198

Ja, ok. Ich hätte es so schreiben müssen:
_Das braucht dir nicht leid (zu) tun._
Wär's dann besser gewesen?
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich, dass jeder, der der Aufgabe, Deutsch zu lehren, die Stirn geboten hat, schon damit rechnen muss, dass unsere Sprache sich weiter entwickelt und es verschiedene Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten gibt. Daraus folgt: lässt er _brauchen ohne zu_ deffinitiv als falsch gelten, so zeugt es nur von seiner Inkompetenz. Dann müsste er vielleicht für paar Jahre nach Deutschland ziehen, damit sich das Problem löst..
LG, L.


----------



## Suilan

> Letzten Endes spricht man häufiger als man schreibt.


 
In einer Fremdsprache ist es oft genau andersherum. Während des Lernens einer Fremdsprache wird mehr geschrieben als gesprochen. Wissenschaftler schreiben ihre Thesen in einer Fremdsprache, ohne in dem Land zu leben. Ich schreibe wesentlich mehr Englisch als dass ich spreche. In diesem Forum sollte, wenn der Fragesteller nicht ausdrücklich um Hilfe für gesprochene Sprache bittet, davon ausgegangen werden, dass es sich um Schriftsprache handelt.


----------



## Lestat_198

Aber wenn du irgendwann mal in einem "fremden" Land landest, dann wirst du doch sprechen müssen, um z.B. den Weg zu irgendeinem Platz zu finden oder nach der Uhrzeit zu fragen. Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass die Schriftsprache viel wichtiger ist, könnte man theoretisch während des Lernens die Phonetik einer Fremdsprache vernachlässigen und sich nur auf das geschriebene konzentrieren.


----------



## ablativ

Lestat_198 said:


> Aber wenn du irgendwann mal in einem "fremden" Land landest, dann wirst du doch sprechen müssen, um z.B. den Weg zu irgendeinem Platz zu finden oder nach der Uhrzeit zu fragen. Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass die Schriftsprache viel wichtiger ist, könnte man theoretisch während des Lernens die Phonetik einer Fremdsprache vernachlässigen und sich nur auf das geschriebene konzentrieren.


 
Ohne mich in den speziellen Fall einmischen zu wollen, ist es ja nun nicht so, dass, wenn man eine Sprache korrekt (also nach schriftsprachlichem Standard) spricht, man automatisch "auf der Straße" nicht mehr verstanden wird.

Gruß, abl.


----------



## herrkeinname

Ich würde das Beispiel von Lestat auf gar keinen Fall als falsch ansehen. Es wurde mir auch immer beigebracht, dass man bei kurzen Sätzen, in denen nur wenige Satzglieder autreten, das 'zu' auslassen kann und ich halte mich bis heute an diese Regel. Ich kann natürlich damit einverstanden sein, dass es schöner klingt, wenn man sagt: "Das braucht dir nicht leid ZU tun", aber die Normen, die in der Umgangssprache verbreitet sind, setzen sich im Laufe der Zeit durch und in einiger Zeit wird das Verb 'brauchen' ohne 'zu' niemanden wundern. Wie gesagt, kann es auch dazu tendieren, den Modalverben ähnlich zu werden


----------



## Lestat_198

> Ohne mich in den speziellen Fall einmischen zu wollen, ist es ja nun nicht so, dass, wenn man eine Sprache korrekt (also nach schriftsprachlichem Standard) spricht, man automatisch "auf der Straße" nicht mehr verstanden wird.


das habe ich ja auch nicht gemeint. Ich bin bloß der Ansicht, dass man nicht nur das geschriebene sondern auch das gesprochene Deutsch lernen soll, wenn man diese Sprache vollkommen beherrschen will. Aber dazu kann jeder ne' andre Meinung haben....

übrigens; man würde mich auch verstehen wenn ich sagen würde:
wie ich zu die Post kommen?
oder
wo die Berliner-Straße sein?


----------



## Suilan

Das wichtige an dieser Diskussion ist doch eigentlich nur, dass wir herausgefunden haben, dass im Schriftdeutsch brauchen noch mit "zu" benutzt wird, während im gesprochenen, in kurzen Sätzen, das "zu" oft weggelassen wird. 

Um nichts anderes geht es in einer sachlichen Diskussion über Sprache. Wenn jemand z.B. auf ein fehlendes "zu" aufmerksam macht, ist das doch nicht persönlich gemeint, sondern derjenige will damit dem Fragesteller behilflich sein.

Cheers,
Suilan


----------



## Lestat_198

Ich stimme zu


----------



## herrkeinname

Lestat_198 said:


> übrigens; man würde mich auch verstehen wenn ich sagen würde:
> wie ich zu die Post kommen?
> oder
> wo die Berliner-Straße sein?


ja, verstanden gehabt haben würde man das


----------



## Whodunit

Lestat,

ich sehe schon, wir müssen hier noch jemanden in das _Forum-Feeling_ einbringen.  Wir haben alle hier in diesem Forum so angefangen, wie auf der Straße: Lässig, ohne die Regeln vollständig zu beachten. Aber so benimmst du dich ja auch nicht ständig an einem fremden Platz, meistens nur für einen Augenblick. Ich bin in dieses Forum (nicht in Deutschforum) gekommen und habe in pseudo-englischem Slang geschrieben. Heute lache ich über diese Beiträge, denn das habe ich mir schnell wieder abgewöhnt. 

So sollte es in einem *Sprach*forum auch sein. Wir helfen, fragen, lernen und korrigieren hier ... so, wie es uns genehm ist (wie es also am besten klingt) und wie es das Regelwerk (wenn es eines gibt; nicht jede Sprache hat eines) vorschreibt.

Nun zu deinen Argumenten, die für mich bisher leider wenig überzeugend klingen (ohne dabei beleidigend zu wirken ):



Lestat_198 said:


> Aber wenn du irgendwann mal in einem "fremden" Land landest, dann wirst du doch sprechen müssen, um z.B. den Weg zu irgendeinem Platz zu finden oder nach der Uhrzeit zu fragen.



Meinst du, dich beäugt jemand schief, wenn du in Amerika _If I were you, I wouldn't do that_ sagst. So ist der Satz richtig, aber viele Amerikaner würden lieber _was_ statt _were_ sagen. Sollte man nun deiner Meinung nach lieber _were_ oder eher _was _sagen? Genauso verhält es sich im Deutschen mit _geschaltet/geschalten, nicht machen brauchen_/_nicht zu machen brauchen, größer wie/größer als _etc.



> Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass die Schriftsprache viel wichtiger ist, könnte man theoretisch während des Lernens die Phonetik einer Fremdsprache vernachlässigen und sich nur auf das geschriebene konzentrieren.



Ich lerne hier sehr viele verschiedene Sprachen und kenne nicht von allen die Phonetik perfekt. Das brauche ich auch nicht, da ich mich im Moment nur auf die Schriftsprache konzentriere. Möchte ich allerdings demnächst in die Türkei, um dort zu jobben oder sonst etwas zu machen, so sollte ich doch die Phonetik und ein bisschen Umgangssprache auch lernen. So etwas hilft _mir_ aber in den ersten Lernwochen nur insofern, dass ich die Wörter aussprechen kann. Ich kann sie aber kaum anwenden, da ich keinen Türken auf der Straße so schnell ansprechen werde.


----------



## Whodunit

Suilan said:


> Um nicht anderes geht es in einer sachlichen Diskussion über Sprache. Wenn jemand auf z.B. auf ein fehlendes "zu" aufmerksam macht, ist das doch nicht persönlich gemeint, sondern derjenige will damit dem Fragesteller behilflich sein.



Richtig. Als ich das _zu_ in Lestats Satz als Korrektur eingefügt habe, war das keineswegs böse gemeint. Ich finde Korrekturen klasse, denn ohne würde ich Englisch immer noch so wie vor drei Jahren sprechen! Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Linni wissen sollte, dass _brauchen_ standardsprachlich immer mit _zu_ gebildet wird. Sie braucht die deutsche Sprache beim Studium und wenn sie dort in einer Arbeit _man braucht das nicht wissen_ schreibt, so ist das ein Fehler, der einem Deutschlernenden auf der Universität nicht verziehen wird, wenn er diese Sprache schon mehrere Jahre lernt, denn so etwas lernt man schon sehr früh.

Dass es in der Umgangssprache _brauchen_ ohne zu vorrangig gibt, kann man erwähnen, sollte aber in einer korrigierten Version eines Textes nicht so erscheinen!


----------



## Lestat_198

Whodunit,

ja du kannst schon Recht haben, vergiss nicht, dass ich hier neu bin. Was aber "größer als/größer wie" betrifft: das kann man damit nicht vergleichen, denn diese Erscheinung kann man schon logisch erklären: so groß wie... größer als... naja mal sehen wie's weiterläuft, ich will ja auch nicht dazu beitragen, dass einer die deutsche Sprache falsch erlernt 
Gruß


----------



## Whodunit

Lestat_198 said:


> Whodunit,
> 
> ja du kannst schon Recht haben, vergiss nicht, dass ich hier neu bin.



Das weiß ich, das ist nicht schlimm und deswegen habe ich es dir gesagt. 



> Was aber "größer als/größer wie" betrifft: das kann man damit nicht vergleichen, denn diese Erscheinung kann man schon logisch erklären: so groß wie... größer als...



Denkst du!  Wieso heißt es im Englischen dann _as_, was ja sehr nach _als_ aussieht? Im Niederländischen ist diese _als-wie_-Verwirrung genau andersherum. Historisch gesehen wäre _so groß als du_ und _größer denn du _richtig, aber diese Formen sind veraltet und finden sich nur noch in einigen Wendungen. 



> Naja mal sehen wie's weiterläuft, ich will ja auch nicht dazu beitragen, dass einer die deutsche Sprache falsch erlernt



Genau, und ich will nicht dazu beitragen, dass du dieses Forum verlässt oder du Ärger mit den Moderatoren kriegst.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Der Duden markiert es nicht mehr als falsch, wenn das "zu" weggelassen wird. Allerdings sollte man hier tatsächlich die Form mit "zu" verwenden, da sie heute der in schriftlichen Texten meist verwendeten Form entspricht. Ob Lehrer als falsch anstreichen würden, wenn man "zu" weglässt, weiß ich nicht.


I think you are missing the point. You have just said that "der/Der Duden" has made a distinction between what is spoken and what is written. We all know that everything in it is in chaos right now.

I consider "I dunno!" 100% correct in both BE and AE—in speech. This is why it is one of the most common "words" you will see in dialogue, which of course reflects how we speak.

However, if I use it here, in this forum, I will put in quotes:

Well, I "dunno" if that's the right answer or not. 

That is to alert readers that I am deliberatly using something that is standard in speech but non-standard in writing.

Gaer


----------



## Acrolect

Warum wird eigentlich so oft nicht zwischen Umgangssprache (oder was immer damit gemeint ist, wahrscheinlich Register/Stil-Unterschiede) und geschriebener Sprache unterschieden? Da gibt es eine Korrelation, aber die ist nicht 100%ig. Und ob man beim FL-Lernen eher Richtung formaler oder informaler Stile geht, ist sehr verschieden (idealerweise beides, mit all den Schattierungen dazwischen).

Linni hat, glaube ich, die volle Bandbreite der Beschreibungen geboten bekommen, und wird ihre Schlüsse ziehen (wobei ich ja der Meinung bin, dass besonders im Falle von _Das braucht dir nicht Leid (zu) tun_, das ja per se eher in einem persönlicheren Umgang gesagt würde, die umgangssprachlichere Form durchaus OK geht).

Noch kurz zum Duden: da es ja für Deutschland scheinbar kein offizielles Wörterbuch, das Dinge kodifiziert (wie immer man dazu dann stehen mag), kann man als LehrerIn nicht Probleme bekommen, wenn man etwas definitiv als falsch anstreicht, weil man selbst der Meinung ist, dass es so nicht sein dürfe. In Österreich gibt es das Österreichische Wörterbuch, das verbindlich ist, zumindest für Institutionen - also wenn dort _brauchen_ ohne _zu_ erlaubt wäre - was ich jetzt nicht überprüft habe; wahrscheinlikch wird auch ein Hinweis zur Umgangssprache enthalten sein, was dann Auslegungssache ist - dürfte ich es nicht korrigieren.


----------



## Suilan

> Noch kurz zum Duden: da es ja für Deutschland scheinbar kein offizielles Wörterbuch, das Dinge kodifiziert


 
Der Duden war es bis zur Rechtschreibreform. Das wurde abgeschafft. Mehr Demokratie in der Rechtschreibung! Jeder hat recht. 



> In Österreich gibt es das Österreichische Wörterbuch


 
Was irgendwie zeigt, dass die Deutschen es mit der Reform mal wieder völlig übertrieben haben


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> Meinst du, dich beäugt jemand schief, wenn du in Amerika _If I were you, I wouldn't do that_ sagst. So ist der Satz richtig, aber viele Amerikaner würden lieber _was_ statt _were_ sagen. Sollte man nun deiner Meinung nach lieber _were_ oder eher _was _sagen? Genauso verhält es sich im Deutschen mit _geschaltet/geschalten, nicht machen brauchen_/_nicht zu machen brauchen, größer wie/größer als _etc.


 Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es im Englischen doch Konstruktionen gibt, die formal gesehen als "richtig" gelten, die aber in der gesprochenen Sprache unglaublich gestelzt klingen.  Ein Paradebeispiel dafür ist "It is I".  Wenn man das als Ausländer in den Vereinigten Staaten sagen will, kann man damit rechnen, dass man schief beäugt werden wird.   In diesem Fall sollte man tatsächlich die formal "falsche" Variante verwenden, und zwar "It's me", um natürlich und unauffällig vorzukommen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dem im Deutschen bei manchen Ausdrücken auch so ist.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dem im Deutschen bei manchen Ausdrücken auch so ist.



Ja, du hast natürlich Recht. 

Im Deutschen wäre es mit _gesalzt_ so. Jeder sagt _gesalzen_ und es wird so auch als partizipiales Adjektiv verwendet, allerdings wäre _gesalzt_ nach dem Muster _halten hielt gehalten_ entweder _salzen sielz gesalzen_ oder nach _falten faltete gefaltet_ analog _salzen salzte gesalzt_.

Es wird aber wie bei _winken_ (_gewunken_ statt _gewinkt_) alles durcheinander geworfen.


----------

